# Hello am i all alone :(



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Well even tho i am actually in Flintshire i dont mind nipping over to clwyd/denbighshire have even been known to go to gwynedd and cheshire for meet ups !!!!!
But if anyone wants to meet up from this way then let's try and arrange it 
lol
lou xxx


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Lou, me again!!!  Looks like it's only you and me!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

HIya
So it seems have to say congrats to u i forgot to do it last week    have u got a scan booked ??
lol
Lou xx


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hiya, thanks very much!  I still can't believe it, definitely still in shock    Yes, got a scan booked for a week this Thursday just to make sure everythings where it should be and not knotted up in a tube.  It's such early days that everything could still go (.)(.)'s up yet but it's so tempting to shout it from the roof tops  

x


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi  

I am flintshire aswell which we were once know as clwyd.

Don't get on here much these days.But do try and nip on every couple of days.I go back to work  well 14 hours on sunday of all days so i might have less time again.

Just wanted to say hello.

Bookworm


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2007)

Hello Lou,
I'm in Denbighsire.I'm 34 too and it has taken me 5 years to persuade oh to go for sperm analysis so that I can have my investigations. At last, he went, and had results back Friday. He's fine, so it's obviously me! TTC for 6 years. Made an appointment to see GP on Wednesday. I'm sorry to hear about your troubles. Lots of    to you.

Nikkixx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm denbighshire too.  I suspect there are probably more of us here who don't want to divugle where they are!!  Secretive!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

So we have a few more lurkers then   
Maybe we could try n arrange a meet up for a coffee or something at some point.
I live near Mold but spend alot of time in Prestatyn as that is where my family live so if anyone is up for a meet let me know.
lol
lou xx


----------



## RSMUM (Sep 3, 2003)

Hey Lou! 

If you DO arrange a meet I'd love to come too, if that's ok! 

Rsmum X


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi Lou

I am about 15 minutes from mold.I am on the coast road.

How is everyone.I have just gone back to work but i only do 3 days.My mum has Edward so not to bad.

Bye for now
Bookworm


----------



## am27 (Mar 29, 2006)

Hi,

Just came across this thread.  I also live in Flintshire, in Connah's Quay.  About to start IVF treatment at Liverpool Womens.

A


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

hello ladies welcome to everyone, i new there would be a few lurkers out there !!!!

How about a meet up then somewhere in the middle if we can work it out   

How about Abekhan in Greenfield  if everone knows it ?

any ideas when ?
post when u might be available  
lol
lou xx


----------



## marywj5 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hello! I've just joined and live in Denbigh.  I would really like to meet up too, if thats ok. I'm feeling much more positive just from reading the message board.

I've just had the all clear after a laparoscopy and dye test. DH low sperm count. He's into Glan Clwyd next!  Been ttc to 2.5 years now.  Feels like forever!

Mary x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Welcome Mary glad the site is helping it is a real godsend 
Once we have a few more replies we will try and arrange a meet up.
lol
Lou xx


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Marywj,

Hav sent you a PM.



marywj5 said:


> Hello! I've just joined and live in Denbigh. I would really like to meet up too, if thats ok. I'm feeling much more positive just from reading the message board.
> 
> I've just had the all clear after a laparoscopy and dye test. DH low sperm count. He's into Glan Clwyd next! Been ttc to 2.5 years now. Feels like forever!
> 
> Mary x


----------



## Cath R (Mar 31, 2007)

Hello, l am another new member who lives in Connah's Quay and l would really like to meet up.

My husband and l have been trying for a baby for years, without success  

Cath


----------



## princess-mimi (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi  I live 10 mins from mold would be lovely to arrange a meet up

  I was so very lucky that i got a BFP on my first IVF attempt.

  Kimberley x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Right i think we need to take action and get a date set up.
So who needs weekdays and who needs weekends 
I will pm everyone aswell so that we dont miss anyone out 
either post here or pm me back 
lol
Lou xx


----------



## marywj5 (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi all,

Regarding the meeting, I'm available most evenings and weekends.  Re a meeting place, I don't really mind.

See you all soon!

Mary


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Thaks for the PM about this but i'm going to give it a miss this time.  We are quite a long way off treatment (find out about our NHS referral on 18/4/07) so i would feel as though i didn't have much to offer really.

Will keep an eye on this thread though and if i feel like it nearer the time i will let you know.


----------



## marywj5 (Mar 26, 2007)

You're ahead of us, EJ!  We're waiting for our second appointment with the consultant.  I'm just looking forward to meeting up with women who are in a similar situation to myself re infertility, people who can understand what I go through every month!

Hope to see you all very soon!

Mary x


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Hello

I am new to all this.  I live in Flintshire and at the Countess of Chester.  I am having tests for secondary infertility at the moment, ongoing since February 07.  Any one in the area with secondary infertility?


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Welcome Jane D,

Best of luck with all your investigations and i'm sure the rest of us 'clwyd' girls will do our best to make you feel welcome.

EJ


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

HI jane D
not sure there is any secondary on here but not 100% about that !!!! Hope u settle into FF quickly we r trying to get together but dates n days are bit hard to work out hopefully we will get round to it soon
so welcome once again
lol
Lou xx


----------



## bookworm (Aug 13, 2004)

Hi all 

Sorry to take so long to get back to you i did do a post the other day and lost it.

As i am slightly different circumstances to the rest of you don't worry about me if you get a date and time and place if i can make it i will but don't worry if not.With going back to work i don't seem to find 5 minutes.

Jane - i was secondary fisrt time i caught no problem but 4 years this time i have endo and adheshions but it was the endo on my left tube making it blocked once it was unblocked the following month conceived we cant understand why we didn't on my right as that was perfect according to my consultant but never caught in 4 years until my tube was unblocked.

Any of you with Mr Banfield.

Bookworm


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

bookworm 
onlysam is with Mr Banfield she  sees him this week if i rememebr rightly !!!#
both my sisters are with him well only one noe as the other is now pg ;(
lol
lou xx


----------



## Jane D (Apr 16, 2007)

Many thanks for your warm welcome folks, I wasn't sure whether it was appropriate for me to come on line being a secondary infertility person.  I am very much inspired by Book worm's story.  

  My second consultation with Mr Haddads team at Chester is at the end of May.  All blood tests now completed, partner ok and a successful xray and dye completed. Not sure what will happen next.  

Thanks so much.
I send my best wishes out to you all, and hope to speak to you all again soon.

Jane


----------



## EJ_wales (Mar 8, 2007)

Jane D - Myself personally, i feel you are more than welcome to 'join' us be it secondary or primary infertility!  So make yourself at home.  

Best of luck with everything


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

only just found this thread.

I'm in wrexham & would be great 2 have a local meet up instead of going all the way to chester for 1.

Tammy


----------



## princess-mimi (Aug 26, 2006)

Hi,

  I'm free to meet up whenever everyone else is available.

Best wishes to everyone

Kimberley x


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Jane D, I've had my last 2 IUI attempts through Mr Haddad!  My treatment was split between the Countess of Chester and the Grosvenor Nuffield.  Good luck x


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

HI everyone 
I know i said i would try and organise a meet up and sorry i havnt.
I am having *LOTS* of family problems at the moment plus my DH is working away from home in Holland, so i am tooing and froing over to him alot.
Hopefully things will sort themselves out soon and i will be back here and ready to organise something, unless some1 else whats to sort something out.
hope u r all well
take great care
Lou xxx


----------



## Cath R (Mar 31, 2007)

Hi Lou 

Sorry to hear about your family problems and l know how hard it is when DH works away.

I hope things get better very soon for you  

Cath
xx


----------



## cuddles34 (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Lou, hope things have got better for you now??  Big   from me!


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi ladies it is so quiet on here
Well i am back in UK now family stuff still around but better.
Maybe we should arange a meet then.
will have a think about dates n post em see when n where we should do it.
lol
Lou xx


----------

